# Reaper CC 1 Envelope



## robgb (Apr 4, 2018)

I've seen a lot of people complain about Reaper's unwieldy CC lane drawing, and thanks to the geniuses in the Reaper community, it's fairly easy to set up CC envelopes using a couple of JSFX scripts. Here's a very quick demo of what's possible with these two scripts:



Added example of drawing in the envelope:



For more info, check out this VI-Control post. Read all the way through, because a bug was fixed in a later comment:

https://vi-control.net/community/th...oth-midi-cc-automation-in-reaper.54554/page-2


----------



## DynamicK (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks for doing this robgb. Do I just paste that code into the existing scripts?


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 5, 2018)

Create an empty text file, paste that code in, save it and store where other JS FX are.


----------



## robgb (Apr 5, 2018)

DynamicK said:


> Thanks for doing this robgb. Do I just paste that code into the existing scripts?


Here's a visual demonstration:


----------



## karmadharma (Apr 5, 2018)

I really like your reaper theme / colors, which one is it?


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 5, 2018)

That's Default Analog. https://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=100012


----------



## karmadharma (Apr 5, 2018)

thanks, I see that Raym also created a similar theme at https://www.extremraym.com/en/x-raym-analog-reaper-theme/


----------



## robgb (Apr 5, 2018)

karmadharma said:


> I really like your reaper theme / colors, which one is it?


Default Commala Lite.


----------



## karmadharma (Apr 5, 2018)

thanks, in case anybody else was looking for it I think this is the thread discussing it

https://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=171193


----------



## Chris Hurst (Apr 10, 2018)

robgb said:


> Default Commala Lite.



What zoom Action are you using to fill the whole screen with the inline editor and automation lane @robgb?


----------



## robgb (Apr 10, 2018)

Chris Hurst said:


> What zoom Action are you using to fill the whole screen with the inline editor and automation lane @robgb?


me2beats_Toggle open items inline editors (+zoom).lua


----------



## Chris Hurst (Apr 10, 2018)

robgb said:


> me2beats_Toggle open items inline editors (+zoom).lua



Great, thanks


----------

